# is it just me or do ALL pointy pumps HURT LIKE @&$*



## infernalmachine (Aug 10, 2008)

i bought a sexy pair of shoes.  they're my size (any bigger and they would fall off)... they're technically kitten heel, and pointy, and when i wore them out last night THEY TORE UP MY HEELS!!!  

i mean sure, you gotta break in shoes but i won't even be able to wear them long enough to do so!


anybody else?  i might go back to nothing but boots.


----------



## liv (Aug 11, 2008)

Are they quality shoes?  Because I thought I couldn't wear heels until I found the wonderful Cole Haan Nike AIR shoes.  They are most comfortable heels I've ever worn.  They are on the expensive side, but Cole Haan often has online sales of past season's styles, and they do have outlets stores.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate pumps as I have slender feet with wide toes. In fact, my feet only love flip flops b/c my feet don't fall numb and fall off in them. Can we say OUCHHHHHHHH


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know what you mean. I use to suffer since I love love pointy toed pumps. But I learned to buy half a size bigger and stuff the pointy end with tissue or cotton balls...Oh and I use double stick tape to keep slingbacks from slipping. And also, for new pumps, I get a candle and rub the inside so it doesn't rub against your heel. HTHS!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 11, 2008)

Shoes shouldnt hurt that bad. 

I wear heels on occassion and when i wear my cheap target mary janes my feel KILL me. i wore them last thursday night and all day friday i couldnt barely walk at all even in my flip flops or bare feet. but if i wear my steve madden 4 inch heels, my feet are fine. 

Quality shoes make a HUUUGE difference. 

Thats why i buy heels mostly in black or brown so i can wear them with anything, instead of having 50 pairs of cheap heels i cant wear (which i have in my closet lol)


----------



## tribecca (Aug 17, 2008)

I have wide feet, so I usually can't fit into pointy toe shoes.  I found a pair at Torrid that don't squeeze my toes.  But every pair of heels I buy always end up giving me blisters on my heels.  Maybe I just need to splurge on a nice pair.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2008)

When you buy heels you have to make sure that they're tight fitting otherwise they'll slip and your feet will get torn up. If they're suede you should size down because it stretches a lot. Also, I break mine in by wearing them in the house with thin socks on and when I wear them out (without socks of course) they don't hurt. I also agree with investing in some classic pairs that'll last you awhile and won't kill your feet.


----------



## tribecca (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I have 2 different sized feet because when the left shoe fits, the right one slips off my heel.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2008)

You could always size down and get one of them stretched. My left foot is slightly bigger too but not a different size.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 17, 2008)

Get some Nivea cream (the one in the blue tin), rub it inside of the shoes, in the areas that are tighter and hurt you, put them on and walk around the house with them. The Nivea cream will soften the shoes, so they break in more easily and less painfully


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Make sure to go shoe shopping at the end of the day. During the day, your feet will swell so the shoes may need to be bigger than you originally thought. I definitely agree that quality shoes will feel much better! I  love the Foot Petals (www.FootPetals.com) to make shoes more comfortable and so they won't slip and rub anywhere. Also a trick I learned from years of Marching Band, was to know where you will most likely blister and put bandaids/bandages on those places before you wear the shoes. This way you can wear in the shoes without causing painful blisters.


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a pair of pointy, kitten heel shoes by VIA SPIGA , they've been comfortable since day 1.


----------

